# Suggest monitor which can support a PS3



## akash1988 (Apr 24, 2012)

I recently shifted from Home to Bangalore for job, and I only have my PS3 with me. 
I dont plan to buy a TV for it. I'm gonna buy a new PC soon, but the monitor first. 

So suggest me the cheapest possible monitor which can support a PS3. I'm pretty sure there is no way a PS3 can be connected to a VGA input monitor, but if there is a way, do tell. 
I dont have much idea about the Monitor models in the market presently, so suggest the monitor on which I can run my PS3. 
Size and resolution doesn't matter, even a 16" with 1280x720 one will do, but the PS3 should be able to run on it.
And the cheaper, the better, I've just started earning. 

Big dilemma, I miss my 42" TV at home.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 25, 2012)

The only thing that i can tell you is that shell out 14k and get a 22inches Phipipls / LG fulll hd monitor which you can use with your pc and aswell as ps3. You will have to use HDMI cables Btw.

visit this link below to see your options :


TVs Price List India: TVs & Video Players: Flipkart.com


----------



## Sarath (Apr 25, 2012)

There is a guy selling a 3D monitor from LG (passive) for 10k on IVG. MRP is 16k. Check it out. But he has no market feedback 

*www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=31655&pid=1390903&st=0&#entry1390903

[GUIDE] Everything you need to know about the PS3 - Digit Technology Discussion Forum check this out too


----------



## akash1988 (Apr 25, 2012)

Seriously tell the me cheapest monitor and way to make a PS3 run on it. 
Atleast suggest me a cheap DVi Monitor, and the stuff required for Video & Audio output. 
I'm gonna buy a TV later on, I dont wanna spend now much on the monitor.


----------



## manasakandala (Apr 26, 2012)

akash1988 said:


> Seriously tell the me cheapest monitor and way to make a PS3 run on it. Atleast suggest me a cheap DVi Monitor, and the stuff required for Video & Audio output. I'm gonna buy a TV later on, I dont wanna spend now much on the monitor.


----------



## akash1988 (Apr 27, 2012)

Kira wants an answer!


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 27, 2012)

AFAIK there's no 16" monitor with DVI port available. So, get any 16"monitor and use a VGA-DVI convertor with it. 
IMO to use PS3 with ur monitor you will need an external TV Tuner.

But what's good in getting a 16inch monitor now and later getting a 22inch for PC. Instead get a 22inch or 24inch now, use TV Tuner with it and connect ur PS3. DELL ST2220L or DELL2220M are good choice for 22inch monitors. Both have VGA, DVI and HDMI connectivity. Cost around 8.2k. BenQ G2220HDL is a cheaper option and costs around 7.3k.


----------



## carvan0508 (May 30, 2012)

i bought a samsung monitor S23A350H ringgit Malaysia -RM 599.
The aim i bought this monitor not for pc but for ps3 gaming.
You can buy other monitor too but it must required some equitment :
1. Full HD resolution
2. HDMI cable
That is all. These information can help you.


----------

